# This is why pilots love to fly...



## 300 H and H

http://www.chonday.com/Videos/pilotnewzdalnd1

I ment to type "pilots" in the title box darn it...

Enjoy!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## ChocoCat

Floating above it all like a dream. Then sinking through the clouds as my heart rate soars only to breakout to full visuals on a otherwise perfectly executed IFR PAPI Approach. 

Amazing. Thank you for this (x3) ... absolutely made my night!


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'd actually seen this before and it epitomizes everything that I love and hate about flying.  I'm a "white knuckler".  I don't mind flying at 35,000 feet, I'm still nervous, but it's the take-off and landing that scares the bejeez out of me.  Coming down through the clouds like that only gets me to thinking about how far away are we from the crash site.  

I should mention that I'm no novice flyer.  At one time I held platinum cards on three different airlines simultaneously.  I flew a lot.  The bigger the plane, the better I am, not good but better.  If you want to see a real basket case, get me up in a small plane.  Nah, never going to happen.


----------



## ChocoCat

I have to admit that I agree with you regarding the difference of the landing as opposed to being at FL350 is definitely the comfort zone. But if we as pilots only had to assume flight at FL350 or taxi on terra firma without the accumulated skills of flight and all procedures that we hold dear to bringing us into those two transitions, departures and landings, I dare say, anyone could then do what we do. 

For anyone that merely watched this as I first described without the knowledge that this pilot could not have come randomly cut through the clouds to make this otherwise perfect dream-like landing without reference to instruments and proper preparation would be foolhardy speculation flirting this side of ones own certain death.

My respect to you, Sir, and all of your 'Platinum Cards'! All worthy of mention, for sure. All achieved with great invested time and courage. 


-Chris


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yea, a good friend of mine is a "round the worlder" and he keeps on trying to get me up for a jaunt around East Texas.  Needless to say that I stand at the airport and wave to him as he takes off.


----------



## ChocoCat

You could always try sneaking into the wheel-well and surprise him when he touches down at his next world leg. 

Worked for a 15 year old stowaway to Hawaii, right. I bet that has you guys thinking every time you V1 you could have a plus one onboard. 

"Something to drink, with your peanuts, Sir?"


----------

